# Why do politicians, the media, and marketers rely on emotional manipulation rather than logic?



## Mankini (May 16, 2015)

We all know that emotional triggers initiate behavior preferable to someone who's trying to sell you something.
But why does the media focus more on emotional triggers rather than critical analysis? I'm not talking about journals like Foreign Affairs or investigative journalism like Glenn Greenwald. But rather the TV, radio and papers.


----------



## wizehop (May 16, 2015)

Because its a business before all else.


----------



## etpyh (May 16, 2015)

Because it works.


----------



## Mankini (May 16, 2015)

Here's an insightful, and infuriating quote from "Target Marketing":

In the words of Marty Neumeier
in his book “The Brand Gap”:

_“Because it’s the language of feeling, and, 
in a society that is information-rich and time-poor, people value feeling more than information.”
_
The article doesn't ask why society is ''time poor".....Who are these individuals who are ''time poor"? I don't think I've ever been pressed for time in my life. More often than not I've got time to kill...


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 16, 2015)

Because if you thought logically about what you were buying you wouldn't buy all the stupid worthless crap they try to sell you.


----------



## Mankini (May 16, 2015)

Isnt it amazing that people are willing to be emotionally manipulated in this way? I mean, theyre not stupid: They know on some level that theyre being manipulated....and go along with it anyway. ...Why?


----------



## etpyh (May 16, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Isnt it amazing that people are willing to be emotionally manipulated in this way? I mean, theyre not stupid: They know on some level that theyre being manipulated....and go along with it anyway. ...Why?


Why do you think they do? If I don´t like a paper or whatever because it is too emotionally manipulative or whatever I just don´t buy it. And it´s usually not that difficult too seperate the emotional stuff from the facts.


----------



## Mankini (May 16, 2015)

In a word, Culture. I've been trying to get to the bottom of this and it's been a fascinating excursion.
As follows:
A., Biology determines that productivity=status=safety; and people want security more than anything else.

B., The Protestant work ethic demands that people be busy and productive.

C., Due to this, people seek out busyness and eventually perceive themselves as very busy, stressed, and short on time.

Thus, people make themselves vulnerable to entities wanting to capitalize on the people's self-perception as 'too busy to think'; the entities can then shove through content that's not supposed to be examined closely or analyzed.


----------



## Mankini (May 16, 2015)

wizehop said:


> Because its a business before all else.



The Root of all evil:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/terri...-an-in_b_7276618.html?utm_hp_ref=third-metric


----------



## Preacher (May 16, 2015)

etpyh said:


> Because it works.


What he said and a bag of chips.

Why bother putting together a pointed, reasoned argument when I can hold up a puppy and say

Vote for me. I don't kill puppies.


----------



## Mankini (May 16, 2015)

Silliness. Its as if no one's on guard against manipulation. Or, as the immortal Annie Lennox once put it so eloquently, "Some of them want to abuse you. Some of them want to be abused."


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 16, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Isnt it amazing that people are willing to be emotionally manipulated in this way? I mean, theyre not stupid: They know on some level that theyre being manipulated....and go along with it anyway. ...Why?


Personally I don't really know if they're willing because everyone is so diss attached from nature and force fed bullshit since day one. They're made to feel inadequate and have to strive to achieve unnecessary objects of gratification to achieve a state of perfection. Without realizing that perfection is relative and generally in the sense of a social norm an illusion. They may know on some level that its all just garbage but due to what society is teaching them being contrary it causes confusion in the individual. The individual either pursues truth or just goes along with the bullshit. If he/she even starts to realise what is going.


----------

